# CISS driver in FreeBSD 8.0 release does not run for DL380 G3 Proliant..



## osx-addict (Mar 6, 2010)

Ok.. The same result occurs for both an 8.0 Release installed on CD or my original upgrade from 7.1 via freebsd-update tool.  The results are similar to those taken from this link :


```
ciss0: <Compaq Smart Array 5i> port 0x5000-0x50ff mem 0xf7bc0000-0xf7bfffff,0xf5ef0000-0xf5ef3fff irq 18 at device 4.0 on pci2
ciss0: PERFORMANT Transport
ciss0: [ITHREAD]
```

I'm not able to easily capture the exact output but it looks close to that above but mine is for a SmartArray 5300 instead of the above 5i and mine is ciss1 not ciss0.... In my case it does not get past the boot stage.. As soon as the above lines come out during device discovery it hangs and later gets a kernel trap.. Any ideas?


----------



## osx-addict (Mar 7, 2010)

By the way.. Just for completeness, I was able to get a boot time config value to get around this issue in /boot/defaults/loader.conf to read :


```
hw.ciss.force_transport=1
hw.ciss.force_interrupt=1
```

I'm not sure whether the 2nd one is needed or not but the first line ensures the CISS driver does not try to use the Performant Transport -- instead it uses the Simple transport.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 7, 2010)

You didn't actually edit /boot/defaults/loader.conf, did you? BTW, I haven't seen any problem with FreeBSD 8 on an older DL360 with CISS. Not sure what's different about the DL380 in this respect.


----------

